# Scream 2 Giveaway Contest



## olajideparis (Jun 28, 2016)

Hey everybody we are having a giveaway contest for Scream 2, My latest aleatoric fx library. To participate, fill out this short survey. We will announce the winner on June 30th. Good luck!

http://bit.ly/PL-Survey-0616


----------



## olajideparis (Jun 29, 2016)

Heads up, the contest closes in 12 hours.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jul 16, 2016)

Missed the boat on this one. These libraries are amazing!


----------

